# Dreidimensionale Pyramide



## tmha (3. Juni 2004)

Hallo!

Ich möchte mit Photoshop eine dreidimensionale Pyramide darstellen, die in drei Segmente unterteilt ist, die übereinander schweben. Hab mit dem Programm noch nicht so wirklich viel Erfahrung. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie ich das am besten realisiere?

Danke für jeden Tipp.


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (3. Juni 2004)

Hi,

meinst Du in etwa so etwas wie die Pyramide von den Illuminaten, bloß halt in 3 anstatt 2 Segmenten?


----------



## d-minded (3. Juni 2004)

Also ich persönlich würde das von Hand (respektive mit dem Polygon-Lasso-Werkzeug) machen, da eine Pyramide doch eine sehr einfache Figur ist. Du machst die Umrisse der Pyramide und schneidest dann dort einfach kleine Schnitte aus (Perspektive beachten) und voilà.

Edit: Falls dir das Zeichnen zu schwer ist kannst du auch eine Pyramide einfügen und nachzeichnen, damit die Proportionen und die Perspektive stimmen.


----------



## tmha (4. Juni 2004)

Ja, genau wie von den Illumniaten, nur mit drei Ebenen


----------



## ShadowMan (4. Juni 2004)

Oder Cinema4d...damit gehts am Schnellsten und 100% realistisch (abgesehen von den Texturen) ist es auch noch.

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------



## Racoon (4. Juni 2004)

Nice ShadonMan nice. Sieht richtig geil aus, Respekt   Mal ne Frage an dich, kannst du mir mal die .PDS Datei deiner Pyramide schicken? Würde mich mal interessieren wie du das gemacht hast (wenn es denn Photoshop ist)


----------



## ShadowMan (4. Juni 2004)

Danke Racoon! 
Aber wie gesagt habe ich das schnell in Cinema4d gemacht, aber in PS sollte es mit dieser Vorlage eigentlich auch kein problem sein. Sind ja nur simple Grundobjekte (Paralellogramm und Dreieck).

Greetz


----------



## Racoon (4. Juni 2004)

Aso, dachte das wäre PS. Naja, gibt es ne Seite wo ich mir mal ne Trial Version von Cinema4D saugen kann? Das Program gefällt mir irgendwie  Und noch ne Frage, hast du ShadowMan n paar PDS für mich, wo du so coole Bilder gemacht hast? Die würde ich mir gerne mal angucken


----------



## ShadowMan (4. Juni 2004)

Schau einfach auf http://www.maxon.de! Da gibts die Trial und jede Menge Tutorials dazu. Auf meiner Seite wirst du ebenfalls fündig...hoffe ich zumindest 
Was für coole Bilder meinst du eigentlich und wieso die psd?! Soviel kann man der doch gar nicht entnehmen, da der Verlauf doch gar nicht mitgespeichert wird und somit ist es mind. genauso schwer zu erkennen welche Filter usw. ich benutzt habe  

Liebe Grüße,
Shadow ;-]


----------

